# Come un tuono



## Vinz (5 Aprile 2013)

Visto stasera, film consigliato. Ryan Gosling e Bradley Cooper si dividono le scene con maestria (si confermano sempre di più eredi dei "grandi del cinema"), la regia di Cianfrance si sposa benissimo con la colonna sonora.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Aprile 2013)

Il doppiatore di Gosling non mi convince molto, ma dovrei andare stasera a vederlo


----------



## Vinz (5 Aprile 2013)

Fidati che il doppiaggio è ottimo! Quello di Gosling è lo stesso di Drive, infatti ho sperato che fosse sempre Gianfranco Miranda a doppiare. Quello di Bradley Cooper ti farà per forza pensare che questo film sia il prequel di Una Notte da Leoni


----------



## Livestrong (5 Aprile 2013)

infatti Cooper a me non piace molto perché quando lo vedo mi viene proprio in mente una notte da leoni


----------



## Livestrong (5 Aprile 2013)

Dunque, dico la mia:



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Gosling mi é piaciuto tantissimo, sia lui che il suo personaggio. Il brutto é che dopo un'ora non si vede assolutamente più. Tutto questo per far spazio ad un attore (secondo me) mediocre, inespressivo, che interpreta in questo caso un personaggio senza senso, con una storia inutile che si poteva fare a meno di raccontare.

Cosa da salvare: Gosling e il suo personaggio, l'attore che c'é anche in Kogan, la regia e la colonna sonora.

Cosa da buttare nel cestino: la trama (assolutamente piattissima), Cooper, le attrici, i figli dei protagonisti.

Cioè dai, ti vedi una apertura del film con Gosling preso di spalle, con la voce che lo presenta al circo, un po' Drive un po' Spike Lee e poi mi rovinano un film potenzialmente bellissimo con la seconda ora e mezza.

Voto complessivo: 5,5


----------



## Ale (6 Aprile 2013)

ragazzi se andate a vedere i film di un attore mediocre è normale rimanere delusi dalla pochezza del film


----------



## yelle (6 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Cioè dai, ti vedi una apertura del film con Gosling preso di spalle, con la voce che lo presenta al circo, un po' Drive un po' Spike Lee e poi mi rovinano un film potenzialmente bellissimo con la seconda ora e mezza.


cazzius, che peccato  ho speranze altissime per questo film proprio perchè il trailer è un po' fra drive e un film simil-indie, ma se mi dici così mi passa la voglia di spenderci dei soldi 



Ale ha scritto:


> ragazzi se andate a vedere i film di un attore mediocre è normale rimanere delusi dalla pochezza del film


chi sarebbe l'attore mediocre? XD


----------



## Vinz (6 Aprile 2013)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Nemmeno io vado pazzo per Cooper, però mi è piaciuta abbastanza la sua parte, seppur molto scontata e di livello nettamente inferiore a quella interpretata da Gosling

Inoltre il livello tecnico del film (regia, fotografia, montaggio, ecc) sopperisce a questa mancanza


----------



## Livestrong (6 Aprile 2013)

Comunque devo dire che i trailer ti fregano alla grandissima ultimamente... Ti piazzano lí la frase migliore del film e uno ovviamente, da somaro, ci casca e pensa sia una pellicola piena di contenuti


----------



## admin (6 Aprile 2013)

Mai capita tutta questa importanza (a livello cinematografico) che si dà a Una notte da Leoni e ai suoi interpreti.

E' un filmetto leggero per farsi due risate. Niente di più.


----------



## Ale (6 Aprile 2013)

yelle ha scritto:


> cazzius, che peccato  ho speranze altissime per questo film proprio perchè il trailer è un po' fra drive e un film simil-indie, ma se mi dici così mi passa la voglia di spenderci dei soldi
> 
> 
> chi sarebbe l'attore mediocre? XD



il gosling di turno

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque devo dire che i trailer ti fregano alla grandissima ultimamente... Ti piazzano lí la frase migliore del film e uno ovviamente, da somaro, ci casca e pensa sia una pellicola piena di contenuti



è normale eh..li devono attirare i bischeri a 8 euro a cranio il venerdi sera.


----------



## yelle (6 Aprile 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> il gosling di turno


okay


----------



## Vinz (6 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mai capita tutta questa importanza (a livello cinematografico) che si dà a Una notte da Leoni e ai suoi interpreti.
> 
> E' un filmetto leggero per farsi due risate. Niente di più.


E' un filmetto, però tra i film demenziali/divertenti è quello fatto meglio e più originale.

[MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] perchè Gosling sarebbe mediocre? Ovviamente ognuno ha le proprie opinioni, ma a me sembra uno dei più promettenti della sua generazione (non a caso anche in questo film è stato eccellente)


----------



## Livestrong (6 Aprile 2013)

Ma sí lasciatelo nel suo brodo, i suoi attori preferiti sono Stallone e Schwarzeneger, per dire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque devo dire che i trailer ti fregano alla grandissima ultimamente... Ti piazzano lí la frase migliore del film e uno ovviamente, da somaro, ci casca e pensa sia una pellicola piena di contenuti


Le citazione delle riviste et similia poi... sono spassose


----------



## Livestrong (6 Aprile 2013)

Mi riferivo alla frase che dá il nome al titolo italiano del film


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Aprile 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo alla frase che dá il nome al titolo italiano del film


Eh, io a parte volevo porre l'attenzione sulle citazione dei presunti esperti del settore... ci sono praticamente in ogni trailer e sono sempre tutte entusiasmanti.


----------



## Ale (6 Aprile 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> E' un filmetto, però tra i film demenziali/divertenti è quello fatto meglio e più originale.
> 
> [MENTION=53]Ale[/MENTION] perchè Gosling sarebbe mediocre? Ovviamente ognuno ha le proprie opinioni, ma a me sembra uno dei più promettenti della sua generazione (non a caso anche in questo film è stato eccellente)



beh in drive e' stato zitto per quasi tutto il film. Come ho gia detto ad uno staffer molto simpatico di mw, se devo vedermi un film muto, mi guardo Charlie Chaplin che era un fenomeno


----------



## Livestrong (6 Aprile 2013)

Adrianaaa


----------



## Vinz (7 Aprile 2013)

Non è che è stato zitto perchè non sa recitare, ma era previsto dalla sceneggiatura. Inoltre, almeno io, non apprezzo un attore solo perchè sa parlare. Recitare non è solo esprimersi tramite parole, in Drive ha dovuto recitare al 90% con le espressioni facciali (soprattutto con gli occhi) e per me il risultato è stato grandioso.

Se poi per te uno deve vedersi solo i film in cui ci sono Al Pacino, Hoffman & Co, alzo le mani.


----------



## yelle (7 Aprile 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Non è che è stato zitto perchè non sa recitare, ma era previsto dalla sceneggiatura. Inoltre, almeno io, non apprezzo un attore solo perchè sa parlare. Recitare non è solo esprimersi tramite parole, in Drive ha dovuto recitare al 90% con le espressioni facciali (soprattutto con gli occhi) e per me il risultato è stato grandioso.


*.*


----------



## Livestrong (7 Aprile 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Non è che è stato zitto perchè non sa recitare, ma era previsto dalla sceneggiatura. Inoltre, almeno io, non apprezzo un attore solo perchè sa parlare. Recitare non è solo esprimersi tramite parole, in Drive ha dovuto recitare al 90% con le espressioni facciali (soprattutto con gli occhi) e per me il risultato è stato grandioso.
> 
> Se poi per te uno deve vedersi solo i film in cui ci sono Al Pacino, Hoffman & Co, alzo le mani.


I film migliori in assoluto sono proprio quelli in cui i dialoghi contano meno. Tipo Arancia meccanica, shining, mulholland drive o 2001 odissea nello spazio


----------



## Ale (7 Aprile 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Non è che è stato zitto perchè non sa recitare, ma era previsto dalla sceneggiatura. Inoltre, almeno io, non apprezzo un attore solo perchè sa parlare. Recitare non è solo esprimersi tramite parole, in Drive ha dovuto recitare al 90% con le espressioni facciali (soprattutto con gli occhi) e per me il risultato è stato grandioso.
> 
> Se poi per te uno deve vedersi solo i film in cui ci sono Al Pacino, Hoffman & Co, alzo le mani.


no no per carita guardati gosling, pero le recensioni che leggo, sono tutte negative.


----------



## Vinz (7 Aprile 2013)

Sai com'è, ogni tanto guardare coi propri occhi non fa male


----------



## Brain84 (8 Aprile 2013)

Domani andrò a vederlo, spero


----------



## juventino (17 Aprile 2013)

L'ho visto ieri. Dico la mia



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



A livello tecnico (regia e recitazione) il film è su ottimi livelli, ma la vicenda boh, mi ha lasciato un pò perplesso, diciamo che non mi ha entusiasmato così tanto nonostante fosse narrata bene. Anche i personaggi, eccetto quello di Gosling, mi sono sembrati un pò debolucci. Nel complesso, però, è un discreto film dai. 
Voto 7


----------

